# Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Angelverbote: 
Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU) ​*
Das Thema Angelverbote in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ kam ja nicht nur für Angler überraschend - auch die Politik wurde genauso überrascht.

Bei so etwas fragen wir natürlich umgehend bei den entsprechenden Ministerin nach. 
Vor allem, wenn wir wie hier wissen, dass ein Ministerium eigentlich gegen die Angelverbote ist.

So wie hier das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium mit Minister Schmidt (CSU)..

Auf unsere Anfrage hin von gestern (27.09. 2017) kam sehr schnell die entsprechende Antwort.

Ein Brief, den Minister Schmidt (CSU) an seine Kollegin Hendricks von der SPD geschrieben hat. 

Wir haben die Erlaubnis, den Wortlaut des Briefes bei uns zu veröffentlichen.

Nachfolgend zuerst unsere Anfrage, dann der Wortlaut des Briefes von Minister Schmidt (CSU).

Anfrage ans Ministerium:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Xxxxx,
> 
> überall war zu lesen, und wurde auch öffentlich auf dem Fischereitag von Vertretern des BMEL gesagt, dass BMEL NICHT den Verordnungsentwürfen des BMUB mit Angelverboten bei der Festsetzung der Naturschutzgebiete in den AWZ zustimmen würde und VETO/Ministervorbehalt eingelegt habe.
> 
> ...




*Wortlaut des Ministerbriefes:*










Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Auch dafür gibts ja das Anglerboard..

Und mit dem letzten Satz:
Im gepflegten politischen Sprachgebrauch unter Ministern ist das schon mehr als deutlich, so wie vom Minister geschrieben.

Ist nicht jeder so hart im formulieren wie ich ;-)))

Aber um was es geht und wie Minister dazu steht, das wird. denke ich, mehr als deutlich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Der letzte Satz des Ministerbriefes ist mehr als deutlich und hart und ungewöhnlich scharf ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

jepp - für Politiker - für mich nich ;-)


----------



## Mefoangler53 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Der Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt hat aber nicht mehr lange was zu sagen.
 Wenn dann der "Grüne" aus Niedersachsen kommt, wird es nur schlimmer


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Der soll ja Hendricks beerben, nicht  Schmidt (wobei Meyer noch ne ganze Klasse besser ist als der NDS-GRÜNE Minister Wenzel).

Siehe dazu auch:

Grußwort Christian Meyer - Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband Niedersachsen
[youtube1]Od18kGckvyo[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od18kGckvyo

Daran kann man ihn dann festmachen (ca. ab Minute 7.40), sollte er es werden (deswegen immer überlegen, was man sagt, wenn Anglerboard dabei ist) ;-))


----------



## Deep Down (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Vor allem wird im Anschreiben die Zusammenarbeit der Ministerien untereinander gerügt und nicht das Verhalten der Ministerin als Einzelperson! 
Das ist auf der Ebene schon harter Tobak!


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Heute Abend gab es einen Bericht in N3 zu den Angelverboten. Dort wurde u.a. am Ende vom NDR von zusätzlich geplanten "Nullnutzungszonen" gesprochen.

Hierbei handelt es sich aktuell wohl lediglich um ein Grücht, denn das Ministerium in Kiel hat das uns gegenüber bereits heute mittag dementiert.

Hierbei soll es sich um die Sagasbank, das Steinriff, den Schwarzen Grund sowie den Walkyriengrund handeln. Ob das die Naturschutzverbände jetzt versuchen in die Wege zu leiten wissen wir natürlich nicht. Was wir wissen ist allerdings, dass manche Behörden und Ministerien "grün verseucht" sind und somit davon immer eine Gefahr von uns ausgeht. 

Wir haben immer gewarnt- der Fehmarnbelt wird nur der Beginn sein! Meeresangeln und auch Binnenfischen ist akut gefährdet.

Aus diesem Grund sehen wir die Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt als zwingend erforderlich an- im Erfolgsfall ist das ein Warnschuss für die Naturschutzverbände. Zu verlieren haben wir definitiv nichts mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...hutzgebiet-Fischer-sind-sauer,shmag48950.html


----------



## Ørret (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

So ist es.... inwieweit sind die Verbände denn gewillt sich einer Klage anzuschließen ? 
 Wenn man deren Newsletter bzw. Homepages ( LSFV-SH, DAFV) liest sind sie ja schlußendlich alle nun aufgewacht und sollten doch wohl jetzt allen Diskrepanzen beiseite legenend alle gemeinsam mit euch zusammen an einem Strang ziehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

wers glaubt -  *Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV hat man ja das Verbot zu verdanken*. Die Begründungen, warum das Verbot ok wäre, von Henricks, BUND und NABU orientieren sich genau an dem, was Happach-Kasan dem Umweltministerium geschrieben hatte, müsst ihr echt vergleichen:





Denn hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> BUND genauso verlogenes P......
> http://www.bmub.bund.de/pressemitteilung/sechs-neue-meeresnaturschutzgebiete-in-nord-und-ostsee/



wird Hendricks genau damit zitiert, dass es ja im Bereich der Freizeitfischerei *ein räumlich und zeitlich abgestuftes Schutzkonzept* für einen Interessensausgleich zwischen dem Schutz der Meeresnatur und den Belangen der Freizeitfischer geben würd.

>Fast GENAU die Formulierung von Happach-Kasan im Schreiben (*zeitlich und örtlich begrenzte Regulierung*)  !!!

DAFV und seine Mitgliedsverbände sowie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan sind die Totengräber des Angelns,  die jetzt Angst um ihre Pfründe bekommen, weil Angler (ANGLERDEMO) selber handeln und erfolgreicher sind öffentlich - DAS IST ALLES!

*Das sind Anglerfeinde und Totengräber des Angeln!*

Speziell hauptbetroffene Verbände wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MEckPomm!!


----------



## Ørret (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wers glaubt -  *Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV hat man ja das Verbot zu verdanken*. Die Begründungen, warum das Verbot ok wäre, von Henricks und NABU orientieren sich genau an dem, was Happach-Kasan dem Umweltministerium geschrieben hatte, müsst ihr echt vergleichen:



Ich glaube das sie damit nen richtigen Bock geschossen haben, dass haben die auch schon längst kapiert! Und die Erkenntnis das sie nicht das know how haben die Sache richtig anzugehen,so wie das Team von Anglerdemo,daß haben sie wohl auch gemerkt!
Nu sollten sie wenigstens soviel Charakter haben und die Sache  unterstützen, aber das Reden am besten Lars überlassen.

Und der AVN ist auf jeden Fall immer ein kompetenter Unterstützer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Charakter?
Die anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbanditen?
Besoffen??


----------



## Ørret (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Nö besoffen bin ich nicht....habe nur die Hoffnung das die doch noch die Kurve kriegen!
Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur ein Träumer der noch auf ein gutes Ende hofft


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Hoffen und harren................


----------



## Hering 58 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Nö besoffen bin ich nicht....habe nur die Hoffnung das die doch noch die Kurve kriegen!
> Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur ein Träumer der noch auf ein gutes Ende hofft



#6 :vik:


----------



## Ørret (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

In dem NDR Bericht wird gesagt das die Käptains klagen werden...ist das amtlich?


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*



> Hoffen und harren................



da fehlt noch ein Wort zum Aphorismus


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*



Ørret schrieb:


> In dem NDR Bericht wird gesagt das die Käptains klagen werden...ist das amtlich?


Läuft - wie immer ohne anglerfeindliche Naturschutzverbanditen:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir prüfen zur Zeit die Möglichkeiten aller Rechtsmittel, was jedoch mit hohen Kosten verbunden ist. Wir werden diese Art von Demokratie von der SPD nicht einfach hinnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

JETZT wird sich, ob die natürschutzenden Verbanditen, die das verbrochen haben (speziell DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm), nun auch real helfen wollen oder ob es nur wieder leere Worte waren - ZAHLT WENIGSTENS!!


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ja liebe Angelfreunde- jetzt wird es ernst! Wir Angler nehmen den Kampf  mit der Politik auf. In diesem Fall geht es gegen die SPD, genauer gegen  die Verordnung von Ministerin Hendricks bezüglich des "Angelverbotes im  Fehmarnbelt". Wir haben es bereits heute mittag angekündigt und werden  auch zeitnah Details veröffentlichen. Vergessen dürfen wir dabei nur  nicht, dass uns diese Klage bis zu 10.000.- Euro kosten kann. Wir haben  eine in diesem Bereich erfahrene und auf Verwaltungs- und  Verfassungsrecht spezialisierte Kanzlei für unsere Klage gewinnen  können. Eine "Vorprüfung" zeigt gute Erfolgschancen. Jedoch sind wir in  erster Linie Privatpersonen und sind auf finanzielle Unterstützung  angewiesen.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es weiterhin die Möglichkeit, uns per Überweisung auf unser bekanntes Konto zu unterstützen:
> 
> ...



Der Schuld"nachweis":


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV hat man ja das Verbot zu verdanken*. Die Begründungen, warum das Verbot ok wäre, von Henricks, BUND und NABU orientieren sich genau an dem, was Happach-Kasan dem Umweltministerium geschrieben hatte, müsst ihr echt vergleichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich bin ja grundsätzlich dafür gegen so etwas auch juristisch vorzugehen, falls es eine realistische Aussicht auf eine begründete Klageschrift gibt, das müssen die Volljuristen entscheiden. Ist es aber nicht in erster Linie Aufgabe und auch die Pflicht, derjenigen die diese Verordnung und die Umstände des Erlassens auf breiter Front öffentlich kritisieren und zukünftig in Regierungsverantwortung stehen, selbige schnellstmöglich zu novellieren?


Kann nach Rechtslage nur der näxte Minister (Hendricks kippt ja nicht ihren eigenen Erlass).

Eben weil nur Verordnung, fällt dies in die reine Ministerkompetenz.
Die direkte Einflussmöglichkeit/Weisungsbefugnis Kanzlerin oder Restregierung ist nicht gegeben.

Siehe Schreiben Minister Schmidt, nicht mal sein Veto nützt was. 

Währende einer Legislatur wäre sowas deswegen NIE vorgekommen!!

Das konnte Hendricks nur nach dem  sich abzeichnen des verlierens der Wahl riskieren.

Sonst hätte das vorher Koalitionsbruch bedeutet - nach verlorener Wahl und als zukünftige Ex-Ministerin wars eben möglich..


----------



## Ørret (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Zahlt wenigstens...du hast es in Kurzform auf den Punkt gebracht Thomas#6
Zahlen und Fresse halten...mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht sagen....
Tun sie aber nicht...Seggelke war beim BMEL....er meint es sicherlich gut, aber er  hat glaube ich nicht genug Kompetenz...in 10 Jahren da hat der Ballsportler sie vielleicht


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Seggelke war beim BMEL



Ja, das war aber nur eine Dienstreise. Die Ergebnisse hätte ich ihm bereits gestern mitteilen können. Wir haben die "Neuigkeiten" bereist gestern von der CDU schriftlich erhalten...

Die fanden übrigens unsere Rechnungen mit den aktuellen Zahlen sehr aussagekräftig


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Das ist der Unterschied:
DAFV hechelt wieder nur inkompetent hinterher erstattet Bericht, während ANGLERDEMO die Arbeit schon getan hat.

Noch ein Unterschied:
IHR bezahlt FREIWILLIG den DAFV, der SCHULD hat am Angelverbot und IMMER noch hinterherläuft!!!!!!

Und ANGLERDEMO muss sich über Spenden finanzieren.

Wer da nicht spendet und nur weiter anglerfeindliche Verbände finanziert, ist ein Schuft!


----------



## Ukel (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Als Mitglied im AVN bezahle ich die Gurkentruppe zum Glück nicht mehr, dafür werde ich aber noch heute ein kleines Sümmchen an Angeldemo spenden, weil mir das auch als fastnieinderostseeangelnder einfach wert ist.
Viel Erfolg an Angeldemo #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

DANKE!!

Wer DAFV-Verbände bezahlt und nicht ANGLERDEMO für die Klagen spendet, ist ein Schuft!!

ANGLERDEMO macht die Arbeit, DAFV und seine Verbände verarschen euch!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sonst hätte das vorher Koalitionsbruch bedeutet - nach verlorener Wahl und als zukünftige Ex-Ministerin wars eben möglich..



Joa, deswegen ist auch an der Reaktion nix ungewöhnlich oder hart. Den Grund für einen möglichen Koalitionsbruch lieferte die SPD schon mit der gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehe vorher. Da zumindest die SPD nicht mehr der Regierung angehören wird und die CSU auch mal wieder tönen muss nach ihrem Wahldebakel, hat so ein Brief keinerlei Auswirkung auf eine mögliche Zusammenarbeit in der Zukunft, die CSU wird es auch schnell wieder vergessen, wenn es drauf ankommt. Kostet nichts, bringt nichts, freut aber offensichtlich die Leute. Ziel erreicht in der Scheindebatte |rolleyes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Interessant, das der DAFV den Brief veröffentlicht mit Hinweis, es wäre ein "offener" Brief" und der wäre im Nachgang des Treffens versendet worden.

Komisch, dass ich zu der Zeit den Brief schon veröffentlicht hatte.

Komisch, dass der beim BMEL nirgends als "Offener Brief"zu finden ist... 

Da scheint sich der DAFV wieder wichtiger zu machen als er ist...

Screenshot ist gemacht..

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...tsentscheidung-dafv-im-gespraech-mit-dem-bmel

Wir halten uns selbstverständlich an die Absprachen mit der Presseabteilung des BMEL und veröffentlichen so wie unter Kollegen üblich und normal.


----------



## Grünknochen (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Was Schmidt da vom Stapel läßt, ist im Maximum starker Tobak. Ähnlich lautstark positioniert er sich in der Glyphosat Debatte. 

Auditur et altera pars: Sehr empfehlenswert, sich die Stellungnahme von Bettina Hagedorn hierzu durchzulesen. Siehe www.bettina-hagedorn.de.



Im Übrigen: Dass die Berufsfischerei in der hier relevanten Schutzgebietsverordnung nicht geregelt ist, liegt in der Natur der Sache und bedeutet keinesfalls, dass in der ausgewiesenen NTZ lediglich die Angler von einem Verbot betroffen sind. Ich überlasse es mal anderen hier tätigen Experten, die Zusammenhänge zu erklären. Nur so viel: Das Problem liegt in § 57 Abs.3 Nr.3 BNatSchG. Klärung verspricht möglicherweise folgendes Verfahren: https://www.shz.de/regionales/schle...in-teilen-von-nord-und-ostsee-id15664866.html
In der Sache: Ob es Sinn macht, im Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt eine NTZ als Referenzzone einzurichten, ist für mich z.Z. mehr als fraglich. Insoweit ist das Engagement z.B. von Anglerdemo mehr als nachvollziehbar. Allerdings halte ich es für wesentlich effektiver, auf eine Änderung der Verordnung auf ministerieller Ebene hinzuwirken, statt den Klageweg zu beschreiten, da die Gerichte nur eine beschränkte Möglichkeit der Kontrolle haben (Schlagworte naturschutzfachlicher Beurteilungsspielraum, Verstoß gegen höherrangiges Recht, Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit nach GG). Die hier gelegentlich vertretene Auffassung, Frau Hendricks habe offenkundig gegen das geltende Recht verstoßen und in Kenntnis dieser Rechtswidrigkeit die VO erlassen, ist jedenfalls völlig neben der Kappe. Die Dinge sind viel zu kompliziert, als dass sie einer derartig oberflächlichen Bewertung zugänglich sind. In diesem Sinn würd ich mir übrigens zunächst einmal ein Rechtsgutachten zur Frage der Erfolgsaussichten einer Klage einholen, um auf dessen Grundlage zu entscheiden, ob es Sinn macht, die Gerichte anzurufen (auf welchem Weg auch immer) oder aber andere Wege zu beschreiten.
Als Randnotiz: Ich habe die Stellungnahmen des NABU und des DAFV zu den geplanten Verordnungen im Rahmen des Verfahrens gelesen und verglichen. Die Positionierung des DAFV war extrem schwach auf der Brust, aus meiner Sicht fast schon indiskutabel. Insoweit habe ich jedes Verständnis dafür, wenn man sich als Angler durch diesen Verband nicht kompetent, konsequent und angemessen vertreten fühlt. Davon ab halte ich rein gar nichts davon, sog. 2.Reihe Bundespolitiker an die Spitze eines Verbandes zu stellen, die mit der Angelei ( als praktizierene Angler) nichts an der Backe haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Mir gehts NICHT um Glyphosat ja oder nein!!!!!
Anglerplattform!!!!

Denn aktuell heulen die Sozen wegen Schmidts Vorgehen in Brüssel wg. Glyphosat, obwohl Schmidt vom Vorgang NICHTS anderes gemacht hat als Ministerin Hendricks vorher bei den Angelverboten:
Selber entschieden gegen Vorbehalt aus dem anderen Haus!

Und die Journaille quer durch haut auf Minister Schmidt ein und wie unerträglich das wäre.

*Wo war diese Journaille, als es gegen Angler ging?*

Denn das war seitens Ministerin Hendricks bei GLEICHEM VORGEHEN NICHTS ANDRES!!

Diese Journaille wie auch diese Politik(er) widern mich persönlich nur noch an..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Noch weitere "Glanzleistungen" der Politik(er) in dieser Sache, es sind alle Parteien beteiligt!!:
Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben

Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!


WIDERWÄRTIG!!!!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wo war diese Journaille, als es gegen Angler ging?*



Die Antwort kennst du doch selbst: Angler sind eine Randgruppe, deren Belange sehr wenig Leute interessieren. Die Glyphosat-Geschichte bewegt hingegen offensichtlich die ganze Nation. Ein Bekannter aus der CSU hat mir vorhin erzählt, dass in deren Kreisverband der Emaileingang erboster Wähler seit gestern geradezu übergelaufen sei.


----------



## Ørret (28. November 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*

Das muss man trennen....Angelverbot ist Scheixxe, Glyphosatzulassung um fünf Jahre verlängern ist genauso Scheixxe!!!
Jetzt das eine mit dem anderen aufzuwiegen bringt   nichts.
Nur weil's jetzt ein Angelverbot gibt befürworte ich noch lange nicht als quasi "Rache" den Einsatz von Glyphosat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Das muss man trennen....Angelverbot ist Scheixxe, Glyphosatzulassung um fünf Jahre verlängern ist genauso Scheixxe!!!
> Jetzt das eine mit dem anderen aufzuwiegen bringt   nichts.
> Nur weil's jetzt ein Angelverbot gibt befürworte ich noch lange nicht als quasi "Rache" den Einsatz von Glyphosat.



Richtig - ich finde BEIDE Vorgehensweisen BEIDER Politiker gleich widerwärtig.
Aber hier gehts nun mal um Angler.

Dazu jetzt ein eigenständigess Thema:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333673


----------

